# The Machinists House Oct 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

Afternoon All, 

As ive got afew days off from work and nothing else planned, why not go exploring eh? 

Big thanks to Brickworx for this one.

Visited on my own, this is my fourth lone explore, and tbh, i dont like it. You never know what could be round the corner in these places. But i was alone for the duration of this one which was good, even though i did hear an alarm of sorts, beeping, but after being there for afew hours, creeped me out tbh.

I also noticed that afew items have gone missing which is a shame  I was looking forward to seeing that funny odd, shaped looking camera, and also the 2 singer sewing machines have gone walkies too  Bloody thieves! 
Not happy at all. I know its not my property but then again, its not the property of the people that take these things!

On with the photos, unedited, of course!


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr




The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


The Machinists Oct 14 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, sorry it was a bit picture heavy, but that seems to be the norm for me

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 30, 2014)

Good work mate all the same with stuff missing, shame indeed about the place.... you did the best you could, an imagine someone walking in to see you on that chair with a mask on!


----------



## Mike178 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok beautiful pics btw


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good work mate all the same with stuff missing, shame indeed about the place.... you did the best you could, an imagine someone walking in to see you on that chair with a mask on!



You know what, i wondered when i had the mask on, Imagine if someone walked in! Haha, i would have chased them out of the house hahaha


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 30, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> You know what, i wondered when i had the mask on, Imagine if someone walked in! Haha, i would have chased them out of the house hahaha



I dread the day now if I head to the same place as you on the same day, an you are sat somewhere all smug an I walk in! hahaha!


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool pics, what a random collection of stuff! What is the thing at the top of the shot with the camera and films in? Looks like the mouth piece of a walkie talkie or similar.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Cool pics, what a random collection of stuff! What is the thing at the top of the shot with the camera and films in? Looks like the mouth piece of a walkie talkie or similar.



Was a radio yeah, from a CB radio i beleive. Pretty cool


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 30, 2014)

What a cool place, it would seem they weren't just machinists...!


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice set. Really sad that stuff has gone missing so soon, having sat there untouched for years. Have all the trinkets off the box upstairs gone too?


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well done on this again, so many nice details here. Don't worry about going solo, you soon get used to it.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2014)

Superb set...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Nice set. Really sad that stuff has gone missing so soon, having sat there untouched for years. Have all the trinkets off the box upstairs gone too?



No. They seemed to be all over the floor tbh.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Well done on this again, so many nice details here. Don't worry about going solo, you soon get used to it.



Yeah. It does take some getting used to I spose


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 30, 2014)

Good work m8. Once again real shame, infuriating to hear.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

Cachewoo said:


> Good work m8. Once again real shame, infuriating to hear.



Tell me about it! I really wanted to see that small camera. Never seen anything like it


----------



## brickworx (Oct 30, 2014)

First off - nice pics...like the chess piece shot the most for some reason. Good stuff as ever Mr Jigsaw.

Secondly, I am sickened that its been robbed and if you (the robbing twat or twats) read this then I hope bad things fall on your head(s) as is deserving of the low life scum that you are.....I feel bad enough mooching about in these places let alone robbing the dead of their possessions!. It's akin to 'robbing a grave' as was quoted to me today and I would agree. Having found the place, I feel kind of guilty for it somehow......I loved that house and the wonders within but I would not dream of lifting any of it.

I guess a lesson learnt here, I wont be as confident in giving out locations for these kind of places any more and that's bad news for the real explorers out there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 30, 2014)

brickworx said:


> First off - nice pics...like the chess piece shot the most for some reason. Good stuff as ever Mr Jigsaw.
> 
> Secondly, I am sickened that its been robbed and if you (the robbing twat or twats) read this then I hope bad things fall on your head(s) as is deserving of the low life scum that you are.....I feel bad enough mooching about in these places let alone robbing the dead of their possessions!. It's akin to 'robbing a grave' as was quoted to me today and I would agree. Having found the place, I feel kind of guilty for it somehow......I loved that house and the wonders within but I would not dream of lifting any of it.
> 
> I guess a lesson learnt here, I wont be as confident in giving out locations for these kind of places any more and that's bad news for the real explorers out there.



Thanks very much Brickworx. Yeah. I like the chess piece shot a lot too as it goes. 
And I totally am with you, I would never think about taking anything from any of the places I visit. And I do not blame you for not sharing future locations with people. 
Stuff like this does ruin it for us true explorers, on my way here I actually thought to myself about seeing something that I had seen in others reports, and was looking forward to seeing it, but sadly, it was no longer there.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 30, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Thanks very much Brickworx. Yeah. I like the chess piece shot a lot too as it goes.
> And I totally am with you, I would never think about taking anything from any of the places I visit. And I do not blame you for not sharing future locations with people.
> Stuff like this does ruin it for us true explorers, on my way here I actually thought to myself about seeing something that I had seen in others reports, and was looking forward to seeing it, but sadly, it was no longer there.



And that's the real crime right there....it spoils it for everyone else.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 30, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Nice set. Really sad that stuff has gone missing so soon, having sat there untouched for years. Have all the trinkets off the box upstairs gone too?



When I originally visited, that top was crammed with trinkets and statues etc.....someone had a look inside for another thing to rob most likely....I am seething about the thieving here!


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 30, 2014)

Some great shots there. Seems there are a few other bits missing there from the photos . Don't want to point the finger but parts of the local estate have a poor reputation.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish I could say my photos were as good as yours and unedited  brilliant report and photos and a real shame about the missing items 





mockingbird said:


> I dread the day now if I head to the same place as you on the same day, an you are sat somewhere all smug an I walk in! hahaha!




You now know whats its like walking into a room and your sitting there


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 31, 2014)

Shame some stuff is now missing. It was a great explore with some great bits. Thieving b,,,,ards.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 31, 2014)

Sad about the stuff going missing 

Good to see the marbles in the tin still there, I spent ages picking them all up, they were scattered all over the floor when I got there


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Good set of photos there..


----------



## Potter (Nov 1, 2014)

Superb. Loving the old radio stuff, and it makes you wonder what is on them camera films.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 1, 2014)

It's desperately sad and annoying that this happens all too often. Unfortunately it's not only explorers who use this and other urbex sites. It does seem that the only way to keep good locations off the radar for thieving scum is to not post anything online. I think the vast majority of explorers abide by the 'footprints only' ethos and the problem is less about the actual sharing, more about highlighting places through our photos. Not to say that locals don't find and trash abandoned places without our help, but I guess we give them a head start by researching locations and putting up pictures of the nice shiny things we find.


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Nov 2, 2014)

Love this one. Great photos


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

Great place and shots


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 2, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Tell me about it! I really wanted to see that small camera. Never seen anything like it



The Pentax Pino 35 was made from 1982 to 1987 when the Pino 35S was introduced - the 35S was a motorised version which worked quite well when new. Very common in their day, but like all plastic cameras of the 80's the plastic was frail when compared to modern formulations - this meant that they soon succumbed to and knocks or rough usage. They occasionally turn up at photographic flea markets and eBay has been known to have working ones listed.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The Pentax Pino 35 was made from 1982 to 1987 when the Pino 35S was introduced - the 35S was a motorised version which worked quite well when new. Very common in their day, but like all plastic cameras of the 80's the plastic was frail when compared to modern formulations - this meant that they soon succumbed to and knocks or rough usage. They occasionally turn up at photographic flea markets and eBay has been known to have working ones listed.



Exceelent, i just learnt something. But i was talking about the other small camera that was in other people reports, but wasnt there when i visited.


----------



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Some really nice shots here.


----------



## foxtrot (Nov 9, 2014)

When I visited there the other week one of the sewing machine's was lying in a broken heap on the floor, not pointing any fingers but it's gone down hill since it has been on derelict places...


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2014)

foxtrot said:


> When I visited there the other week one of the sewing machine's was lying in a broken heap on the floor, not pointing any fingers but it's gone down hill since it has been on derelict places...



You realise it's been on about 200 other websites right, some of which give away much more detail about its location than is given here? Not to mention Flickr, Facebook, YouTube etc etc.

So unless you have any specific proof, what you mean is it's gone downhill since it's been on the Internet.

If you do have specific proof I suggest you take action with the appropriate authorities rather than making non specific whines about it on the internet.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 9, 2014)

foxtrot said:


> When I visited there the other week one of the sewing machine's was lying in a broken heap on the floor, not pointing any fingers but it's gone down hill since it has been on derelict places...




Similarly it could be said that it's gone downhill since it first popped up on here and you said you knew where it was. People in glass houses and all that....


----------



## deklufc (Nov 17, 2014)

Wasnt you tempted to take the reels of film in for development . Great photos


----------



## mandijam (Feb 18, 2015)

i dont agree with thieving but i ask you this would you rather see it rotting in landfeel


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2015)

mandijam said:


> i dont agree with thieving but i ask you this would you rather see it rotting in landfeel



There are ways and means of salvaging things, theft is not one of them. End of discussion.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 18, 2015)

Theft is theft...there's no dressing it up as salvage. I loved the meticulous amateur radio logbook. It's not been a requirement to keep one for years now, but some of us still do! It would be interesting to,know the chaps call sign.


----------



## dead format (Feb 18, 2015)

Lovely pictures, but urgh. Thieves. What I find most bemusing is why it's always the sewing machines that get half-inched. They have very little value on the second hand market, so the effort to steal them seems pointless  Would be much better if the idiots just left them there.


----------

